

Peter Thiel interview - the un-scholarship (starts at 1:35 of podcast) - arh
http://podcast.cbc.ca/mp3/qpodcast_20101108_40845.mp3

======
charlesdm
I'd actually love to apply for a fellowship, but I turned 20 a couple of
months ago. That makes me ineligible. :(

.. might as well give it a try anyway I guess.

------
benvanderbeek
The interviewer may just be playing devil's advocate, but he's doing a good
job sounding like a "oh golly, dropping out of school is the worst thing that
could ever happen!" kind of person. A little grating.

I hope to set my 3 year old son up for success and help him see all his
options.

------
spenrose
[http://yglesias.thinkprogress.org/2010/11/my-application-
for...](http://yglesias.thinkprogress.org/2010/11/my-application-for-peter-
thiel/)

